# browser



## Ferdinand (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi,

I just tried Mozilla (v.2 I think),Opera (6.something) and IE 5 for browsing Internet , especially macosx.com on my iMac running 9.2.2. IE completly freezes when at macosx.com and I need to pull the plug out of the computer so it shutsdown. Other websites work well. Opera, when loading, shows weird paint-strockes in purple across the screen and is very slow when scrolling pages up and down. Mozilla works well, but zooms in on the site a bit so I can never see the whole site without moving the right/left arrows a bit around. Is Mozilla the best browser for viewing macosx.com on OS 9? Is iCab worth a try? IE really confuses me, because it works smoothly and never crashes, and when an app freezes I force quit it, or if it doesnt work, hold the power button a few seconds. But when I type in www.macosx.com, it will only shut down when I pull the plug. The mouse moves but won't click and the keyboard stays unresponsive. It freezes when loading the background css... maybe fixable?

So does anyone have any ideas on which browser to use (especially for macosx.com)???

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ScottW (Nov 2, 2006)

I have duplicated your result with IE on OS 9. It appears to not like stylesheets. IE OS 9 is known for being buggy with Stylesheets. For the handful of people who use OS 9 to visit OS X web site, it is way to much work to try and figure out what is causing it.

If someone wants to take the time to figure it out, be my guest. I don't have time myself.

Scott


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 3, 2006)

So which browser do you think works best for macosx.com? iCab?


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 3, 2006)

iCab is my #1 pick for OS 9, by far. Mozilla is okay, too (search around for an unofficial build based on a newer code base; sorry, I don't have the URL). Netscape 4 is still usable, as well.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't have a machine with OS 9 loaded on it at my home currently. I moved that box to offsite storage for the time being. I am not big on clutter. Have enough around as it is.


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks. I'll try iCab.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2006)

One thing about iCab: CSS rendering is slooooow from what I've heard and experienced myself.  If the site is HTML only, then it will render just fine.  Apparently the CSS rendering features in iCab aren't that great, but it's the only browser out there that's still being developed for Mac OS 9 and below.

It definitely would be nice to see someone take the Firefox codebase and port it over for use on OS 9 and below. *sigh*


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 3, 2006)

That's true. There are two versions of iCab available right now: 2.9 is fast, but doesn't support much of CSS2, so a lot of sites just don't look right. iCab 3 has good CSS support, but it has not yet been optimized for speed.

I've never used iCab 3 much in OS 9 myself. I don't use it in X because it's just so much slower than everything else. Come to think of it, it's about time I downloaded the latest version and gave it another try...


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 4, 2006)

iCab 3 is great, just it really zooms in on the website, so I have to use the scroll bars to move left and right. Even though the site is so "thin" I can never see all of it. But other than that - great browser.


----------

